

The end of photo bombing? - ParkerK
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/this-could-be-big-abc-news/combat-photobombers-everywhere-173623034.html

======
bunderbunder
Auto-playing noisy ad warning!

Here's a quieter link: <http://www.scalado.com/display/en/Remove>

